# love fat girls



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well went out last afternoon and found these too big girls wanting to go for some fast food 1 was 19.5 2nd 19 even but fat and thick,


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

1st one must have been in all those stumps down there


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

try a little west and big o rocks,will get ya closer


----------



## Trautman (Aug 7, 2007)

Used to dive off that bridge in High School. Long time ago ....


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow.....Very nice!!!

Were you fishing with McDoubles?

What technique/bait did you get those fatties to take?

Thanks


----------



## oz1222 (Jun 16, 2010)

What lake is that? I don't recognize that bridge, so I don't think I have fished there.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

wow been a while since I've seen a decent bass out of that lake,know there in there people just do real well keeping mouth's shut about it.Nice catch for sure,used to fish the two long points near the dam and do pretty well.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

got them all on my custum.color, quater oz,arki jigs with too tone skirts and 3.5 venom sweeat beaver,water mellon in red flake,lake ant to from berlin let say,and first time there will be back lake name will only go to im,for those that dont know were it is,ok lurkers,markfish


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

i dont have a scales but the 19.5 was thick what do you think it weight i was calling it close to 5lb, she was the best i got this year in the fat side markfish


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

Here's another one from that same lake last night


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well talk to me what time did you get her, shes on here way to being a fat girl,look abought 2.5lb or a bit better there are some chunks in there and im working out some colder water plans i think i may have a good shot at landing a bunch when she cools down an they put on the fed bag only got to get there at the right time seems that there deep but i dont know the lake well yet but bet your ,ss i will ,hell i dont know what looks nicer the chunk or that recliner of a seat you got there good job im, me some time your close to me will hit it together here in a few weeks when water gets down around 65 and lower look out ,ps,thanks shafer sure wish i had that fish last sunday 6500.00 in the bag for sure


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

They're in there for sure...

This one was right at 19.5" and was 4lbs 6oz - and was the third in that size range I caught in 3 days there. The smallest was 3lbs 12oz with two at exactly 4lbs 6oz. The lake is fun when you find 'em!

Caught on a 10" Powerbait worm in a deep weedbed.










Bob


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

markfish, my bro(hopintocash) and i fished at bula in the spring, as you did. give us any hints as to what lake you got those nice fish at?


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

dame man your kill me got slobber all over my key board now i cant even type well them fat girls are built like smallies fat from one end to the tail and a mouth you can put a soft ball in you dont have to say here in the open IM, better on were we are finding them and how were fishing. im watching you big girl chaser i cant get back there for abought 2 weeks but when i do look out fat girls mabey we can put something together,markfish great job,markfish


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

thanks for the pm's. i don't have enough posts to pm back.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

all you got todo is start 5 new threads and you in


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Yup...that place can be fun! I was there Sunday with Latrobe. Good time.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

we got out there around 12.30 and got soaked it rained so hard i abought drown just trying to breath,then that beauatful lighting was nice to got 1 dink and a 6lb, blue cat,call it at 3.30 just soaked to the bone but the temps comming down fast and thats a good thing ill go back in abought 2 weeks and try some thing a bit different,and see hoe that works out ,going to milton in the morning everyone says there not hitting there will just see abought that,will post in my milton thread i started today,to marrow night or the next morn,markfish


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

nice job...


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well imstill waiting on my invite on walleyes or frog gigging thanks markfish


----------

